# Can i use motor as turbine [ TGE project ]



## Jeetu (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi
all there i am new in this forum actually i am totally new in generator and motor world

as you can see the title name explain everything. 

simply can i use a motor as turbine. of course i am talking about AC motor

Because i am working on a my designed Generator and my terget is to generate free electric power

i hope you understand my question

thank you


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Just to clarify, when you say a turbine are you referring to wind power?

Yes, you can use a motor to generate power. Look up "induction generator."


----------



## Jeetu (Dec 30, 2012)

aandpdan said:


> Just to clarify, when you say a turbine are you referring to wind power?
> 
> Yes, you can use a motor to generate power. Look up "induction generator."


no not to wind power i am going to start work on my own design generator that
will generate free power without using any natural resource

Thank To You


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Can you give us a hint as to what you are trying to do.

It takes energy to make energy. There is no such thing as free power.


----------

